# Wireshark - Window size



## -lion- (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Ich bin noch Anfänger im Umgang mit Wireshark und Netzwerktechnik und wollte wissen welche Bedeutung hat die Window-Size und warum ändern sich die Werte? 

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## erik s. (14. Mai 2013)

Die Window Size oder auch einfach Window ist ein Header-Element des TCP-Protokolls. TCP (Transmission Control Protocol) ist relativ komplex. Ein wichtiger Fakt ist, dass dieses Protokoll mit Bestätigungen (ACKs) von gesendeten Daten arbeitet. Es erwartet also von der Gegenstelle eine kurze Antwort, ob die versendeten Datenpakte angekommen sind. Ist das nicht der Fall, wird der Sendevorgang wiederholt.

Dadurch reguliert es selbständig den Datenfluss und die Bandbreite. Bei Überlastung der Verbindung auf einer Teilstrecke kommt es häufig zu Paketverlusten. Dies versucht TCP durch dann geänderte Sendeparameter zu korrigieren und passt sich entsprechend an. Das passiert unter Zuhilfenahme verschiedenster Daten, eine davon ist das Window, mit dem signalisiert wird, wie viele Daten der Empfänger bereit ist, ohne Bestätigung empfangen zu können.

Hoffe, das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter.


Gruß,
Erik


----------

